# Impression plus possible



## djebee (18 Février 2008)

Salut, je comprend pas pourquoi comme par magie depuis ce soir, mes deux machines une leo 10.5.2 et une tiger 10.4.11 ne peuvent plus imprimer via ma borne AE express.
L'imprimante est reconnue, visible, le gestionnaire d'impression lorsque je lance une impress me dit que "wait device in use" alors qu'aucune tache est en cours et au bout d'un moment l'imprimante sort royale une feuille avec écrit

INTERNAL ERROR - INCOMPLETE SESSION BY TIME OUT

POSITION : 0X360b6 (221366)

SYSTEM    : H6FW/os_hook

Line          : 1634

VERSION  : QPDL 1.40 11-14-2005



Imprimante samsung scx 4200

J'ai ré initialisé la borne etc etc...

Sais plus quoi faire, merci d'avance


rectificatif, le macbook sous tiger imprime sauf si je lance une impression avant avec l'imac alu sous leo, encore un coup de la 10.5.2?????


----------



## djebee (19 Février 2008)

Moi qui pensais qu'en switchant j'aurais plus ce genre de problème, je suis vraiment déçu de voir qu'une simple mise à jour puisse  me pourrir ainsi la vie


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour

D'après les symptômes, les deux Macs ne semblent pas en cause.

Il apparaît que ce genre d'erreur survient également sur d'autres configurations, des PC sous Windows ou Ubuntu notamment.

Mais ces configurations ont toutes un point commun: des imprimantes Samsung (SCX-4200, ML-1740) et Xerox (Workcentre 3119).

Et étonnement, les imprimantes des deux marques se ressemblent énormément... seraient-elles du même constructeur  ?


_Xerox workcentre 3119_​
Tout porte donc à croire que c'est *l'imprimante* qui est en cause (problème dans le firmware ?).


Alors il n'y a pas matière à regretter ton switch.


----------



## djebee (19 Février 2008)

Oui mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que sous tiger mon macbook imprime et que sous 10.5.1 j'imprimais aussi 

Maintenant est ce que samsung met à jour ses firmwares??????


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2008)

Le driver fourni peut également être en cause (s'il est inclus de base dans Mac OS 10.5.2, il provient tout de même du constructeur de l'imprimante).

Pour une éventuelle mise-à-jour du firmware (pas toujours possible) ou du driver, il faudrait aller voir sur le site web de Samsung (ou même sur celui de Xerox).


----------



## djebee (19 Février 2008)

Donc si je comprend bien, il me reste mes yeux pour pleurer et attendre une solution hypothétique  d'un 10.5.3, mais j'y crois plus.
Bravo 10.5.2 ! tu fais marcher le commerce


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2008)

djebee a dit:


> Donc si je comprend bien, il me reste mes yeux pour pleurer et attendre une solution hypothétique  d'un 10.5.3, mais j'y crois plus.
> Bravo 10.5.2 ! tu fais marcher le commerce


Et ceux qui ont même le problème sur PC sous Ubuntu et Windows ? Comme je l'ai dit, *le problème ne vient pas d'Apple, mais du fabriquant de l'imprimante*.

Et puis d'une manière générale, quand on change d'OS, il est nécessaire d'obtenir la mise-à-jour des drivers, si le fabriquant du matériel s'est donné la peine de les développer et puis de corriger les bogues qu'ils pourraient éventuellement contenir.


Sinon, en me rendant sur le site de Samsung, j'ai trouvé la page de téléchargement des drivers compatibles avec Panther, Tiger et Leopard, pour le scanner d'une part (version 2.00.73) et pour l'imprimante d'autre part (version 1.02).

Si ces versions sont plus récentes que celles dont tu disposes actuellement, télécharge-les et installe-les sur ton Mac... ça réglera peut-être le problème.


----------



## djebee (20 Février 2008)

Concernant les drivers et autres j'ai tout remis à jour pensant également que cela venait de là, mais aucun effet...

Je pense quand même que si j'arrivais à imprimer via mon installation avant la 10.5.2, cette même version y est quand même pour quelque chose.

Le seul élément qui a changé reste la MAJ donc je pense que cela vient de là.

Maintenant que Samsung s'en tape et que d'un point de vue commercial cela les arrange c'est pas impossible non plus


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2008)

djebee a dit:


> Je pense quand même que si j'arrivais à imprimer via mon installation avant la 10.5.2, cette même version y est quand même pour quelque chose.
> 
> Le seul élément qui a changé reste la MAJ donc je pense que cela vient de là.


Il est indéniable que c'est une modification du système qui a entraîné l'apparition du problème. Mais...

La modification peut avoir consisté en :
1- une mise-à-jour d'un éventuel driver (du constructeur) fourni de base pour cette imprimante
2- une simple réécriture du code du système d'impression utilisant les fonctionnalités du driver
3- une réécriture du code impliquant une utilisation plus étendue qu'auparavant de ces fonctionnalités

Les causes possibles du problème sont donc respectivement :
1- l'apparition dans la nouvelle version du driver d'une erreur de codage, d'une erreur fonctionnelle, ou d'une incompatibilité avec le firmware de l'imprimante, qui serait donc imputable au constructeur
2- une erreur imputable à Apple dans la réécriture de son système d'impression, ou bien une modification des spécifications de ce dernier
3- une erreur déjà ancienne au niveau du driver, imputable au constructeur, situé dans une partie qui était encore inutilisée jusqu'à la dernière mise-à-jour 10.5.2

Or, compte tenu du fait que le même problème soit apparu sur plusieurs systèmes très différents et n'ayant aucun rapport avec Apple (PC/Windows et PC/Ubuntu en l'occurrence) et qu'il ne semble pas survenir avec d'autres imprimantes (mais l'avenir nous le confirmera), la deuxième cause énoncée est très improbable, ce qui suggère que la responsabilité de Leopard 10.5.2 doit être mise hors de cause.


Afin de faire évoluer les choses, je te suggère de contacter le support technique de Samsung pour leur faire part du problème. C'est la meilleure façon de procéder. En effet, comment pourrait-ils corriger l'erreur s'ils ignorent qu'il y a un problème ?

Samsung indique clairement que l'imprimante est compatible avec Mac OS X Leopard. Donc à moins que ce modèle quitte rapidement leur catalogue pour cause d'obsolescence, ils feront les efforts nécessaires pour qu'une mise-à-jour du driver soit réalisée.

Je ne suis pas certain que Samsung soit vraiment le constructeur de l'imprimante (c'est peut-être Xerox, ou encore une société tierce), mais dans ce cas il feront très probablement remonter le problème à qui de droit.

Et puis après ça, il faudra leur laisser le temps de corriger...


----------



## MightyMouse (2 Mars 2008)

J'ai une Samasung CLP 300 et j'ai exactement le meme probleme, mais j'ai un élément à rajouter à la discussion : ce pb n'est apparu chez qu'après avoir installé Leopard en clean install. J'avais d'abord fais une MAJ de Tiger vers Leo et cela marchait très bien (10.5.2 compris).
La semaine dernière j'ai tout réinstallé en clean install et là ... plus d'impression possible.


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2008)

samsung a mis à jour le pilote de cette imprimante il y a moins d'une semaine (25/02/2008).

L'as-tu téléchargé ?

http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/d...pe=D&vType=R&cttID=1090855&prd_ia_cd=06010200


----------



## djebee (2 Mars 2008)

Je tiens à noter que l'impression ne marche plus seulement en passant par la borne airport express. Je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon souci et depuis je passe par ma freebox et là pas de problèmes ça marche impec, alors je veux bien si quelqu'un a une explication je veux bien la connaître.


----------



## MightyMouse (2 Mars 2008)

après quelques tests et update du pilote : 
- les impressions de docs de texte (une page avec 3-4 lettres) fonctionnent
- les impressions de docs plus volumineux comme une slide de présentation ppt mettent un temps fou (plusieurs minutes et encore qd elles marchent) 

Un pb airport alors ? C'est vraiment bizarre tout fonctionnait bien avant la clean install... 
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------

